# Anyone still taking Triphala?



## Mayaguez (Jan 23, 2003)

I did a search on Dr. Weil's website for constipation and he recommends Triphala, and goes on to explain what it is, and quote: "The bowel regulator I recommend most frequently is Triphala, a mixture of three fruits from India from the Ayurvedic tradition, available in capsule form at health food stores. Follow the dosage directions on the label. You can take it regularly; its benefits accumulate the longer you stay on it." I then searched on our BB and a few people were taking it or had tried it. Is anyone still taking it?


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

hi andalucia. i used to take, on occasion, Yogi Teas Brand of Triphala, found in health food stores and sometimes in supermarkets. i haven't for a while since my mag supps and so forth have been working rather well. the Yogi Tea bags are good to travel with. anyway, i'm unclear, personally, as to whether the combo of plants/fruits that make up that ayurvedic conconction are indeed safe to take, daily, and long term. it certainly worked for me, but not as well as magnesium, that's for sure. i think that the combo has one if not more ingredient that is, in fact, a stimulant laxative which of course, long term, isn't any good for anybody, but i'm not positive about it. g-


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

Andalucia:You have probably seen everything I am posting below. Some of what I had to say last year wrt to triphala. Whatever good luck. I hope the Triphala works for you. My doctor recommended it but after taking 1-2 capsules 2-3 times a day for a few weeks I developed real bad rectal itch and started passing some blood. I discussed this with my doctor who didn't seem too concerned. The doctor told me this can happen when your intestinal track is being cleansed and recommened witch hazel for the rectal bleeding. The itching was just too irritating. It was effecting my sleep and I stopped the treatment. After stopping the itching and bleeding subsided.Good Luck with the Triphala. It is suppose to be really good for you. Maybe this is your answer. I just haven't had any luck with alternatives yet.Yes, the itching and bleeding started a few weeks after starting the Triphala and stopped a few days after stopping. I just wanted to let you know what happened to me.Since I got IBS 12 1/2 years ago I have always felt like a C but over the past few years I have been more like a D. The Triphala increased the D but kept things moving. Maybe I should have reduced the dosage and continued but the iching was just too irritating for me. Currently I seem to be very sensitive to certain things. For instance I tried taking some pepto-bismol for abdominal pain but after taking 2 tablets, 3 times a day for 1 1/2 days I broke out in hives. I still have some Triphala in the cupboard and who knows I may give it another try but not right now.The triphala sure sounds a lot better than the Bowel Cleanse you were taking. Give it some time hopefully it will work for you. Besides you already have a good feeling about it and that is usually a good sign.I will try to locate the article I read on triphala and post a link. I was very impressed from what I read. Unfortunately I just could not tolerate it when I was taking it. http://www.planetherbs.com/articles/triphala.html This is all from the link below http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c;f=42;t=000139 Here are some more links on Triphala from the BB. I have not read them all. http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...767-023336-59E4


----------



## Mayaguez (Jan 23, 2003)

Hi guys and thank for your reply. I am currently taking one tablespoon of Chlorophyl with water at night and it's currently working; sometimes better than others, depending on whether I eat what am supposed to. I'm always reading up on constipation remedies, since am afraid the Chlorophyl will stop working one of these days. Ghitta, I did read a post where someone mentioned that one of the ingredients possibly was a stimulant, but the person wasn't positive either.Frostbite, I hear ya. The reaction you got would have made me stop immediately. I also suffer from hives; I used to think that it was food allergies, but no. I get the hives when I have a strong emotion or high stress. Haven't had them in a while. I don't take anything for them, I just try to relax, take a nice shower, drink some peppermint tea or chamomile. No matter how bad they are, in less than an hour they go away.


----------

